# Pellets to sawdust?



## buzzy (Jan 15, 2020)

With all the talk of sawdust better for smoking cheese , stays lit better than pellets. I was wondering if anybody had a tried & true method of misting pellets with water to break them down to what they were. (Sawdust)  Then dry them out to use. All thought & opinion appreciated.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 15, 2020)

I can't answer your question.  I never had an issue keeping pellets burning. 

I heat them in a microwave for about a minute and a half prior to lighting them.

I use a tray.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 15, 2020)

daveomak
  has a method.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 15, 2020)

motocrash said:


> daveomak
> has a method.



Dave's method works well!

I simply purchased a cheap coffee bean grinder from Target and grind my pellets into dust.  One less step when you don't want to wait for the water to evaporate.

I hope this helps,

John  

 BandCollector


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 15, 2020)

I take a couple handfuls of pellets, put in coffee can. Add a little water enough to get them all damp let sit for about 5 mins. Spread on sheet pan and into oven or heated smoker about 200° for about a hr or until dry. Don't handle to much after drying or they get to fine.


----------



## forktender (Jan 16, 2020)

I just throw a wet paper towel in a gallon Ziploc bag, add a few cups of pellets and let them sit overnight.
The next day they will crumble in your hands, I crumble them then spread of a cookie sheet and pop them in the oven at 200* for a few hours until they are dry, then they go into a Ziploc until I'm ready to use them, it's super easy.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 16, 2020)

__





						Making dust from pellets...
					

Mr T told me he makes dust all the time for some of his smoking needs..  He ground the pellets in a food processor or something..  I tried it and it seemed a little tough on the machine.. Pellets are HARD !!!.. So I threw them in warm HOT water..  in about 4 minutes they were falling apart...  I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## normanaj (Jan 16, 2020)

I just use a blender and pulse until I get the consistency I want.


----------



## Murray (Jan 16, 2020)

I use an old hand crank grain  grinder. It’s adjustable so I get the grind size I want.


----------

